# List of file numbers



## chief_of_da_fence (27 Feb 2013)

any one know where I can find a list of file numbers ? particularly summary trial    

Thank you


----------



## garb811 (27 Feb 2013)

Ask your Orderly Room.  But, if it a personal memo, just use your last three with (Pers).  Ie.  711 (Pers)


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (27 Feb 2013)

Orderly Room is closed I have do do this up tonight I will use the pers thank you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2013)

Wait out check my pams.....

Only numbers I have are:

TRAINING - MILITARY LAW TRAINING

4755-
1 General
2 Summary Trials
3 Military Judges
4 Law of War
5 Essays
5-CODED Coded Files
CODED Coded Files

or

1080-  BOARDS OF INQUIRY. AND SUMMARY INVESTIGATIONS
0 Policy
1 General
2 Losses and Thefts
2-2 Medical Equipment and Supplies
3 Redresses of Grievances
4 Service Personnel
5 Members of
6 Security, Police Implications
70 Equipment and Supplies
CASE Case Files
CODED Coded Files


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2013)

Not all OR's have the same file index. Use the Pers one above.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not all OR's have the same file index. Use the Pers one above.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Feb 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not all OR's have the same file index. Use the Pers one above.


I think they do and this is the same file system within RDIMS.
That said, as I am not 100% certain, last three is always correct.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (27 Feb 2013)

Officially all file numbers dealing with discipline are in the 5200 group.  
For LFWA
5200-0 Discipline - Policy
5200-1 Discipline - General
5200-7 is Discipline - Summary Trial      

These are the Comd Army File Numbers:
 5200-3 Discipline - punishment warrant returns 
 5200-4 Discipline - alcohol, drugs, suicide 
 5200-5 Discipline - summary trial 
 5200-6 Discipline - civil power and convictions 
 5200-7 Discipline - counseling and probation - process 
 5200-8 Discipline - sexual deviation and offences 
 5200-9 Discipline - unit record of disciplinary proceedings 
 5200-10 Discipline - missed appts 
 5200-11 Discipline - reports and returns 
 5200-12 Discipline - remission of punishment 
 5200-13 Unit registry of disciplinary proceedings 
 5200-14 Discipline - detention 
 5200-15 Discipline - suspension of svc 
 5200-16 Discipline - ceremonial guard (cg) 
 5200-17 Discipline - absentees and deserters - general


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I think they do and this is the same file system within RDIMS.
> That said, as I am not 100% certain, last three is always correct.



OK, sure, whatever.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Feb 2013)

If I new how to post a PDF I have the LFAA TC File Index


----------



## FJAG (27 Feb 2013)

OK. I'll try to do this without sounding like a know-it-all dink but from 2006 to 2009 I was working on the JAG's Comprehensive Information Management Project of which the legal file numbering system for the CF was a major component because - quite frankly it was really screwed up.

The starting point is the Defence Subject Classification and Disposition System. The DSCDS incorporates not just the primary numbers for files but more importantly provides information as to how long a given file (or more accurately the corporate records within the files) are to be retained and therafter what is to be done with them. The DSCDS is a negotiated document between DND and Library Archives Canada so that -for example- a file may be legally destroyed after a given period of time as set out in the DSCDS.

At the time I left, we had complete buy-in from LAC and from the appropriate folks within IM Gp as to amendments to the DSCDS to incorporate new file numbers for legal matters and the appropriate retention/disposition. The new file block was designated as the 6500 group and within that the primary 6525 was designated as Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters. This primary was the one designated for use with Summary Trial matters CF wide. This new primary was intended to replace primary 5200 Service Personnel Discipline General.

All that said, I can not definitively say whether or not the DSCDS was in fact amended subsequent to my departure (although I think I'll try to find that out just out of idle curiosity). The current DSCDS as maintained by IM Gp should be available to you on the DWAN.

Incidentally, except in a very few cases, the DSCDS does not mandate secondary file numbers except -0 for Policy and -1 for General. All other secondary numbers are entirely determined by the units (or higher organizations like LFWA as applicable) themselves who quite frankly grossly overuse the -0 and -1 secondary rather than creating new secondaries for logical divisions within their record keeping needs.

In my view a properly set up CR should use the following:

6525-0 Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters - Policy
6525-1 Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters - General
6525-2 Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters - Summary Trials
6525-2-1 Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters - Summary Trials - Pte Bloggins
6525-2-2 Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters - Summary Trials - Cpl Herbie
etc

One thing I became aware of while working with the central CF records policy mangers is that knowledge of how the file systems work is sadly lacking throughout the Forces. Most often CR file systems are run not pursuant to the rules and regulations but by the force of habit that has been developed within the unit over the decades regardless of whether that habit is correct or not. Unfortunately the effort to bring files into line is much too complex for the very few trained staff that exist out there. More often then not, everything having to do with Summary Trials in the unit gets shoved into the 5200-1 file or, for the slightly more diligent unit, into the 5200-7 file (for example)

Apologies for the lecture and soap boxing when all you really wanted was a simple answer. Unfortunately, all to often I  :deadhorse:


----------



## donaldk (27 Feb 2013)

Ref: DSCDS ( http://img-apps.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DSCDS/splash.aspx ) 

*Ok, like the others said, go to your unit OR and ask them for their file plan for memos first and also a memo template. * If they do not have a topic listed, then take the worst case catch all, 1000-1 (surname followed by last three) which is general administration and sticks to RDIMS guidelines for the clerk who gets to file them.  Upon submission up the CoC, if they feel it needs a different file code, they will send it back down for correction.  Rarely your OR may bounce it back or correct the file code themselves if your CoC doesn't first.  I have never been told to use the last thee followed by (Pers), although I have seen it (and subsequently bounced back). I doubt its RDIMS friendly which is the paper and electronic system memos are filed under by your OR clerks.


Now for the actual file code line explanation (my best take at this)...


```
^^^^^^^^^ xxxx-##-???? (DRAFTER)  <--- the file line

for example 3293-1000-1 (donaldk 999) (valid for NCR)
for example CFNES: 1000-1 (HD-6) (CFB Halifax RMO / CFNES File Plan)

^^^^^^^ = unit ID or UIC (eg. CFNES:, IRO: , 3293-, 7711-) (may or may not be required, see other memos done from high in your CoC)
xxxx = ottawa RDIMS assigned topics, 1000 is admin (Remember this!)
##   = local RMO assigned, then left overs are allowed to be used by your unit, 0 is always policy, 1 is general
????? = extra codes that may be part of your units file pan
(DRAFTER) = your official position (eg, mine is HD-6), or your last name with last three (donaldk 999)
```

When in doubt: 1000-1 is the number you use.

Any RMS type lurking around here care to substantiate or correct my remarks?

Editted 28 Feb 13: Corrections given below by MCG & George Wallace. Wrong Information struck out.  :facepalm:


----------



## McG (27 Feb 2013)

donaldk said:
			
		

> When in doubt: 1000-1 is the number you use.


NO!  When in doubt, look it up or ask.  Carelessly slapping 1000-1 because you are too lazy to get the right number will just lead to documents getting misfiled and lost.


----------



## FJAG (28 Feb 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> NO!  When in doubt, look it up or ask.  Carelessly slapping 1000-1 because you are too lazy to get the right number will just lead to documents getting misfiled and lost.



 :goodpost:

MCG is right on.

On top of that consider that 1000-1 files are retained for 1 to 3 years and then destroyed. Discipline files are to be retained for 5 years and then transferred to Library and Archives Canada. Don't mix apples and oranges in the hope that someone else will sort them out.


----------



## McG (28 Feb 2013)

As was mentioned, the Defence Subject Classification and Disposition System contains the "master list" for the CF.  There is also the Army File Index which is the DSCDS list truncated through the removal of file numbers not relevant to the Army and with some file numbers further broken down by secondary numbers (the -# at the end).  The Sept 2012 revision of the Army File Index was 894 rows on an excel spreadsheet.  For those who desperately want to know, here is a truncated version of the Army File Index without the subdivision by secondary numbers:

1000 - General Administration and Management - General
1003 - General Administration and Management - Aboriginal Affairs
1006 - General Administration and Management - Accident Prevention - Health and Safety
1020 - General Administration and Management - Accidents Mobile Equipment
1021 - General Administration and Management - Canadian Forces Mobile Support Equipment Safety Program
1040 - General Administration and Management - Alliances and Affiliations
1042 - General Administration and Management - Alternate Dispute Resolution (ADR) 
1047 - General Administration and Management - Ethics Program
1050 - General Administration and Management - Associations, Societies and Clubs
1060 - General Administration and Management - Badges and Insignias
1080 - General Administration and Management - Boards of Inquiry and Summary Investigations
1085 - General Administration and Management - Cadets
1087 - General Administration and Management - Cadets - Army
1110 - General Administration and Management - Ceremonies & Celebrations
1113 - General Administration and Management - Ceremonies & Celebrations - Observance of Special Days
1135 - General Administration and Management - Claims
1136 - General Administration and Management - Claims - By the Crown
1137 - General Administration and Management - Claims - Against the Crown
1145 - General Administration and Management - Colors - Flags
1150 - General Administration and Management - Committees and Boards
1180 - General Administration and Management - Conferences and Meetings
1190 - General Administration and Management - Contracting
1210 - General Administration and Management - Cultures and Customs
1211 - General Administration and Management - Official Languages
1240 - General Administration and Management - Demonstrations by Companies
1241 - General Administration and Management - Demonstrations - Civil
1243 - General Administration and Management - Directives
1250 - General Administration and Management - Exhibitions and Displays
1262 - General Administration and Management - Environmental Protection - Conservations
1280 - General Administration and Management - Food Services
1310 - General Administration and Management - Handing Over and Change of Command
1325 - General Administration and Management - Historical Matters
1326 - General Administration and Management - Historical Matters - Annual Historical Reports
1328 - General Administration and Management - Historical Matters - Museums
1349 - General Administration and Management - Award Programs
1350 - General Administration and Management - Information Services (Public Affairs)
1370 - General Administration and Management - Inspections
1460 - General Administration and Management - Legislation and Legislative Acts
1462 - General Administration and Management - Legislative Acts - Superannuation Act
1463 - General Administration and Management - Legislative Acts - Access to Information Act
1500 - General Administration and Management - Licences and Permits
1540 - General Administrations and Management - Ministerial Inquiries
1546 - General Administration and Management - Nuclear Safety
1555 - General Administration and Management - Photography
1565 - General Administration and Management - Politics
1570 - General Administration and Management - Postal Services - Administration
1600 - General Administration and Management - Regulations and Orders
1601 - General Administration and Management - Regulations and Orders - QR&O Vol I
1606 - General Administration and Management - Regulations and Orders - DAOD
1617 - General Administration and Management - Regulations and Orders - Canadian Forces Technical Orders (CFTOS)
1650 - General Administration and Management - CANEX 
1700 - General Administration and Management - Social Functions
1735 - General Administration and Management - Studies
1775 - General Administration and Management - Visits
1776 - General Administration and Management - Visits - Reports on
1777 - General Administration and Management - Visits - To Canada
1778 - General Administration and Management - Visits - To Foreign Countries
1779 - General Administration and management - Visits - Royal and Heads of State
1820 - General Administration and Management - Duplicating Services
1830 - General Administration and Management - Library Services
1850 - General Administration and Management - Military Review
1865 - General Administration and Management - Parking Accommodation
1901 - General Administration and Management - Organization 
1920 - General Administration and Management - Establishment 
1950 - General Administration and Management - Management
1951 - General Administration and Management - Management - Management Consulting Services Projects
1959 - General Administration and Management - Change Management and Renewal Services 
1959A - General Administration and Management - Change Management and Renewal Services - Alternate Service Delivery (ASD)
1960 - General Administration and Management - Automatic Data Processing
1970 - General Administration and Management - Management Information System
1980 - General Administration and Management - Automatic Data Processing - Integrated Automatic Data Processing System 
2000 - Intelligence - General
2005 - Intelligence - Co-operation and Liaison with Others
2030 - Intelligence - Technical
2075 - Intelligence - Reports
2100 - Security
2112 - Security - Law Enforcement Intelligence Program
2115 - Security - Physical Safeguards
2120 - Security - Police Activities
2128 - Security - Technical Security Inspections Team
2130 - Security of Information
2131 - Security of Installations
2140 - Security of Personnel - Clearances
2200 - NATO - General
2245 - NATO - Defence Measures and Plans 
2265 - NATO - Exercises, Manoeuvres and Operations 
2441 - NATO - Standardization - Agreements (STANAGS)
2452 - NATO - Status of Forces Agreements (SOFA)
2455 - NATO - Training
2510 - Standardization - ABCA Army Standardization 
2700 - Communications - Electronics
2705 - Communications - Electronics - Communications and Information Systems
2710 - Communications - Electronics - Cryptography
2715 - Communications - Electronics - Electronic Warfare 
2720 - Communications - Electronics - Fixed 
2729 - Communications - Electronics - Fixed - Telephone Systems 
2750 - Communications - Electronics - Frequency Assignment and Support
2795 - Communications - Electronics - Security - Applications
2800 - Communications - Electronics - Digital Communications Project
2900 - Publications
2910 - Publications - Canadian Forces Publications
2920 - Publications - National Defence Publications
3000 - Plans, Operations and Readiness
3030 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Air Doctrine and Operations
3045 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Air Traffic Control
3120 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Defence Plans
3121 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Defence Plans - Emergency
3136 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Defence Programming - Defence Services Program
3138 - Plans, Operations, and Readiness - Defence Programming - Defence Activity Performance Measurement
3145 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Arms Control and Disarmament
3146 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Arms Control Verification
3150 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Diving Operations
3185 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Force Development - Canada
3205 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Land Operations 
3220 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Logistics Planning
3225 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Logistics Operations
3235 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Maps, Mapping and Charting
3250 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Maritime Operations
3275 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Meteorology
3290 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Mobilization Planning
3291 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Combat Service Support - Restructure
3300 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Non-military Activities
3301 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Non-military Activities - Emergency Services
3305 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - NORAD
3310 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Nuclear Weapons - Administration 
3318 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Nuclear Emergency Response
3333 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Operational Evaluation
3350 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Operations, Exercises and Manoeuvres
3375 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Rotation of Troops
3385 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Search and Rescue
3440 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Treaties, Pacts and Agreements
3450 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - United Nations (UN)
3452 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - United Nations (UN) Assistance - Peacekeeping
3472 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Warfare - Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC)
3500 - Plans, Operations and Readiness - Operational Equipment Requirements
3700 - Applied Research
4500 - Training
4512 - Training - Adventure Training
4520 - Training - Air Training
4640 - Training - Courses - In Service
4641 - Training - Courses - Out Service 
4705 - Training - Language Training 
4715 - Training - Logistics Training
4730 - Training - Medical Training 
4759 - Training - Military Engineering Training
4760 - Training - Military Training Assistance Program
4790 - Training - Nuclear, Biological and Chemical (NBC) Warfare Training
4798 - Training - Office Occupational Training
4800 - Training - Operational Training
4840 - Training - Training of Officers
4950 - Training - Survival Operations - (National) - Training Courses
4975 - Training - Non-Commissioned Members Occupational Training
4983 - Training - Training Plans and Requirements
4995 - Training - Weapons Training
5000 - Service Personnel
5010 - Service Personnel - Accidents and Injuries
5025 - Service Personnel - Appointments
5030 - Service Personnel - Appointments - Honorary
5050 - Service Personnel - Bands
5060 - Service Personnel - Benefits
5075 - Service Personnel - Careers
5080 - Service Personnel - Grievances
5085 - Service Personnel - Harassment
5090 - Service Personnel - Casualties, Deaths and Funerals
5110 - Service Personnel - Chaplain Services - General
5111 - Service Personnel - Chaplain Services - Protestant
5112 - Service Personnel - Chaplain Services - Roman Catholic
5130 - Service Personnel - Commissions
5140 - Service Personnel - Competitions and Trophies
5200 - Service Personnel - Discipline - General
5225 - Service Personnel - Documentation and Records
5227 - Service Personnel - Documentation and Records - Medical
5250 - Service Personnel - Dress Instructions
5275 - Service Personnel - Duties and Responsibilities
5300 - Service Personnel - Education of Dependants
5320 - Service Personnel - Employment
5323 - Service Personnel - Employment - Reserves
5350 - Service Personnel - Enrolment and Recruiting
5380 - Service Personnel - Exchanges, Loans and Secondments
5390 - Service Personnel - Family Support
5400 - Service Personnel - Honours and Awards
5401 - Service Personnel - Honours and Awards - Medals
5420 - Service Personnel - Housing Administration
5450 - Service Personnel - Identification
5460 - Service Personnel - Inquiries - Service Personnel
5475 - Service Personnel - Insurance - Personnel
5476 - Service Personnel - Insurance - Personnel - Hospital and Medical 
5479 - Service Personnel - Insurance - Service Income Security Insurance Plan
5535 - Service Personnel - Manpower
5540 - Service Personnel - Employment Equity Program
5545 - Service Personnel - Messes and Institutes
5555 - Service Personnel - Military Occupational Structure
5570 - Service Personnel - Officer Development 
5572 - Service Personnel - Officer Development - Officer Professional Development Program 
5585 - Service Personnel - Pensions
5590 - Service Personnel - Canadian Forces Recreation
5595 - Service Personnel - Canadian Forces Fitness Program
5596 - Service Personnel - Canadian Forces Sports
5600 - Service Personnel - Postings and Transfers
5640 - Service Personnel - Promotions
5653 - Service Personnel - Ranks - Structure
5671 - Service Personnel - Recruiting
5672 - Service Personnel - Recruiting - Operations
5673 - Service Personnel - Recruiting - Publicity
5674 - Service Personnel - Recruiting - Advertising
5676 - Service Personnel - Recruiting - Personnel Selection
5705 - Service Personnel - Releases
5720 - Service Personnel - Reports and Returns - Personnel
5740 - Service Personnel - Retirement
5760 - Service Personnel - Personnel Selection Service
5762 - Service Personnel - Personnel Selection Service - Research and Development
5764 - Service Personnel - Personnel Selection Service - Second Career Assistance Network (SCAN)
5780 - Service Personnel - Personnel Studies
5794 - Service Personnel - Personnel Studies - Reserves
5800 - Service Personnel - Statistics - Personnel 
5805 - Service Personnel - Temporary Duty
5850 - Service Personnel - Welfare
5851 - Service Personnel - Welfare - Social Work Services
6000 - Civilian Personnel
6002 - Civilian Personnel - General Administration
6003 - Civilian Personnel - Financial Administration
6004 - Civilian Personnel - Staffing
6005 - Civilian Personnel - Classification
6006 - Civilian Personnel - Compensation and Benefits
6007 - Civilian Personnel - Staff Relations
6009 - Civilian Personnel - Human Resources Planning and Training
6010 - Civilian Personnel - Employee Personnel Records, Forms and Records
6036 - Civilian Personnel - Classification Review Program
6065 - Civilian Personnel - Manpower Inventory and Performance Evaluation Reports
6090 - Civilian Personnel - Work Force Adjustment
6500 - Legal Matters - General
6520 - Legal Matters - Courts and Tribunals - Courts Martial, Prosecutions and Appeals
6600 - Medical Plans and Services
6638 - Medical Plans and Services - Department of National Defence Drug and Alcohol Education Program 
6900 - Dental Services
7000 - Finance and Accounting
7005 - Finance and Accounting - Accounting
7015 - Finance and Accounting - Accounts Recoverable
7030 - Finance and Accounting - Allotment Control
7035 - Finance and Accounting - Financial Arrangements and Agreements
7045 - Finance and Accounting - Auditing
7150 - Finance and Accounting - Estimates
7200 - Finance and Accounting - Financial Benefits - Pay and Allowances - General
7203A - Finance and Accounting - Financial Benefits - Canadian Forces Integrated Relocation Program
7207 - Finance and Accounting - Pay Allotments and Compulsory Payments
7208 - Finance and Accounting - Fines, Forfeitures, and Deductions 
7209 - Finance and Accounting - Transportation and Travelling Expenses
7210 - Finance and Accounting - Miscellaneous Entitlements and Grants
7315 - Finance and Accounting - Forecast of Expenditures
7320 - Finance and Accounting - Foreign Exchange and Currency
7330 - Finance and Accounting - Funds - General
7333 - Finance and Accounting - Funds - Canadian Forces Central 
7335 - Finance and Accounting - Funds - Public
7375 - Finance and Accounting - Reports and Returns - Financial
7400 - Finance and Accounting - Taxes - General
7490 - Finance and Accounting - Write-Offs
7500 - Transportation - General
7505 - Transportation - Material
7506 - Transportation - Material - Furniture and Effects
7510 - Transportation - Personnel
7511 - Transportation - Personnel - Passports and Visas
7525 - Transportation - Programming and Requirements 
7550 - Transportation - Vehicles - Administration
7600 - Construction Engineering
7603 - Construction Engineering - Facilities Management
7605 - Construction Engineering - Accommodation - Requirements & Utilization
7625 - Construction Engineering - Construction and Maintenance - General
7627 - Construction Engineering - Construction and Maintenance - Construction and Maintenance - Synopsis Sheet
7640 - Construction and Engineering - Damage to DND Property
7655 - Construction Engineering - Electric, Light and Power 
7665 - Construction Engineering - Fire Prevention and Fire Fighting
7685 - Construction Engineering - Grounds
7700 - Construction Engineering - Heating Systems - General
7795 - Construction Engineering - Ranges and Training Areas

...


----------



## McG (28 Feb 2013)

7800 - Construction Engineering - Real Property - General
7806 - Construction Engineering - Property Acquisition
7820 - Construction Engineering - Lettings - Timber Cutting Rights
7821 - Construction Engineering - Lettings - Miscellaneous Rights
7825 - Construction Engineering - Non-Military Use - Works and Buildings
7830 - Construction Engineering - Disposal - Works and Buildings
7890 - Construction Engineering - Roads and Streets, Parade Grounds and Parking Areas
7942 - Construction Engineering - Utilities - Energy Management
9000 - Information Management - General
9002 - Information Management - Life Cycle Management of Information
9003 - Information Management - Disposition of Information
10000 - Equipment and Supplies - Overall Policy
10001 - Equipment and Supplies - General
10015 - Equipment and Supplies - Defects, Failures, Unsatisfactory Condition Reports and Warranties
10018 - Equipment and Supplies - Disposal
10026 - Equipment and Supplies - Loans (Inward and Outward) 
10029 - Equipment and Supplies - Local Purchases
10032 - Equipment and Supplies - Maintenance, Repair and Overhaul
10041 - Equipment and Supplies - Procurement Instruments
10046 - Equipment and Supplies - Quality Control (Inspection) 
10061 - Equipment and Supplies - Scales and Tables - Canadian Forces Scales
10063 - Equipment and Supplies - Scales and Tables - Material Authorization
10074 - Equipment and Supplies - Stocktaking and Inventories
10081 - Equipment and Supplies - Tests and Trials
11000 - Equipment and Supplies - Weapons 
11230 - Equipment and Supplies - Fire Control Systems Complete
11240 - Equipment and Supplies - Optical Sighting and Ranging Equipment
11300 - Equipment and Supplies - Ammunition and Explosives
11410 - Equipment and Supplies - Ammunition and Guided Missiles 
12300 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components
12310 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components - Passenger Motor Vehicles
12320 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components - Trucks and Truck Tractors, Wheeled
12330 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components - Trucks and Truck Tractors, Wheeled - Trailers
12350 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components - Combat, Assault and Tactical Vehicles, Tracked and Wheeled
12540 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components - Combat, Assault and Tactical Vehicles, Tracked and Wheeled - Vehicular Furniture and Accessories
12800 - Ground Effect Vehicles, Motor Vehicles, Trailers, Cycles and Vehicular Equipment Components - Engines, Turbines and Components
13510 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Laundry and Dry Cleaning Equipment
13610 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Printing, Duplicating and Bookbinding Equipment 
13805 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Earth Moving and Excavating Equipment
14210 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Fire Fighting Equipment
14220 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Marine Lifesaving and Diving Equipment  
14500 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Plumbing, Heating and Sanitation Equipment 
15410 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Prefabricated and Portable Buildings 
15420 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Bridges, Fixed and Floating 
15800 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Communication, Detection and Coherent Radiation Equipment
15805 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Telephone and Telegraphic Equipment
15820 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Radio and Television Communication Equipment - Except Airborne
15840 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Radar Equipment - Except Airborne
15855 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Night Vision Equipment, Emitted and Reflected Radiation
15895 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Miscellaneous Communications Equipment
16115 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Generators and Generator Sets, Electrical 
16500 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Medical, Dental and Veterinary Equipment and Supplies 
16600 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Instruments and Laboratory Equipment
16650 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Optical Instruments 
16665 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Hazard Detecting Instruments and Apparatus
16800 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Chemicals and Chemical Products
16900 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Training Aids and Devices
16920 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Armament Training Devices 
17000 - Supply Classification and Other Components - General Purpose Automatic Data Processing Equipment (Including Firmware), Software, Supplies and Support Equipment
17110 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Office Furniture
17510 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Office Supplies 
17530 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Stationary and Record Forms
18340 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Tents and Tarpaulins 
18400 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Clothing - Individual Equipment and Insignia
18415 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Clothing - Special Purpose
18455 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Badges and Insignia - Supply
18900 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Subsistence
19100 - Supply Classification and Other Components - Fuels, Lubricant, Oils and Waxes
30000 - Project Management
32646 - Project Management - Omnibus Clothe the Soldier (CTS)



... and if you read all of that, you really need to get a better hobby.


----------



## donaldk (28 Feb 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> :goodpost:
> 
> MCG is right on.
> 
> On top of that consider that 1000-1 files are retained for 1 to 3 years and then destroyed. Discipline files are to be retained for 5 years and then transferred to Library and Archives Canada. Don't mix apples and oranges in the hope that someone else will sort them out.



How long would a file get kept if its last three followed by (Pers)?  Thanks.


----------



## McG (28 Feb 2013)

It should be the full SN followed by (Pers).  That means the document gets filed on the pers file.  Retention is variable depending on what the document contains.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Feb 2013)

File retention is not based on the (Drafter), it is based on the file type.

For example, using my units file system, all 1000- Administration and Management General file numbers are kept for 10 years, while 1045 - Appreciations, Congratulations and Greetings file numbers are kept for 2 years.  5200 - Discipline General are kept for 5 years.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2013)

donaldk said:
			
		

> How long would a file get kept if its last three followed by (Pers)?  Thanks.



Depending on the content of the doc, it may be kept forever on that persons Pers file.


----------



## donaldk (28 Feb 2013)

Thanks George and MCG for the corrective nudge!  Annoying how " Full SN (Pers)" is not mentioned officially (or its not easily found) in master file plans or DSCDS, however I did actually find a COTM for Flog(Halifax) in a DIN search that reinforces this practice.  I have some strike throughs I need to put in my earlier post about 1000-1.

Here is the DIN link for DSCDS: http://img-apps.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/DSCDS/splash.aspx.


----------



## FJAG (28 Feb 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> All that said, I can not definitively say whether or not the DSCDS was in fact amended subsequent to my departure (although I think I'll try to find that out just out of idle curiosity). The current DSCDS as maintained by IM Gp should be available to you on the DWAN.



As a follow up to this I have checked with the JAG's Project Director on this and --surprise, surprise, surprise - the amendments which will now have been in the system for six years are still not completed to the point of publication into the DSCDS. You've just got to love IM Gp. 

That said, the appropriate file for a disciplinary matter which includes summary trials should be a unit assigned secondary based on the 5200 Discipline General. There never was a specific primary for summary trials (like for example 5203 - Courts Martial) and the entire intent of the 6500 block was to fix numerous deficiencies respecting Legal Matters.

Just as an aside, McG I note your listing includes two 6500 block primaries. Is that from a published list? If it is then it shows at least a partial move towards incorporating the work which JAG has been doing.

As to using SN numbers or the last three numbers please note that there is a very significant difference between personnel files and corporate records. The DSCDS relates to corporate records and NOT to Pers files which are treated in an entirely different fashion most specifically as to retention and disposition. The two should not be confused but as you may understand there is often an overlap (for example the court martial of an individual will undoubtedly create several corporate files - the units for admin, the prosecutor's file, the defence counsel file, a police file, and of course entries into the persons Pers file.) Any corporate file should be based upon the appropriate DSCDS file primary number followed by whatever unit assigned secondary is used. There is nothing wrong with using the individual's name and even part of the SN as the secondary identifier. As a matter of good practice I would shy away from the whole SN simply to avaoid any confusion between this "corporate" file and the actual Pers file.

To 211RadOp - There are very specific instructions as to the retention and destruction of 1000 block files. The 1000 primary itself I already mentioned above. Others such as the 1000 block numbers set out by McG have very different retention periods but most are still destroyed after 5 years (do note that a small select group - do require transfer to LAC instead). I wish I could say JAG was better than your orderly room but we literally had to hire four staff members for a full year just to clean up our files and either destroy or transfer files that were decades overdue for disposition. Unfortunately local unit amendments to the DSCDS instructions which retain files longer are neither legal nor done as a result of any plan aforethought. Usually it's because its easier to just bring in another filing cabinet than to weed out files for disposition and because clerks abhor the concept of loosing touch with their paper trails even if it is mandated that the documents must be destroyed.


----------



## Sgt B (5 Mar 2013)

FJAG - I have to disagree with your comment - "Unfortunately local unit amendments to the DSCDS instructions which retain files longer are neither legal nor done as a result of any plan aforethought. Usually it's because its easier to just bring in another filing cabinet than to weed out files for disposition and because clerks abhor the concept of loosing touch with their paper trails even if it is mandated that the documents must be destroyed."

An Orderly Room's priorities are numerous, everchanging, and continually growing which means that a clerk doesn't have to look far for something to do; already staying late or coming in on their own time to accomplish tasks.  Realistically, going into the storage room to see if there are any closed subject files that might have expired that month or even on a quarterly basis is not high on their "to do" list.  Clerks would like nothing better than to have current, updated, stripped files as well as closed files being destroyed iaw policy or packaged and sent to archives.  Unfortunately, there is no magic fairy that can be called upon to make these things happen.  It's another time consuming thankless job that doesn't get appreciated when it's being done.... only complained about when it isn't... and please don't be surprised that someone comments when you try to give clerks a voice on the Military Administration portion of the site.


----------



## DAA (5 Mar 2013)

Records disposal is challenging to say the least.  File retention periods published in the DSCDS are determined based on the terms and conditions of the Library and Archives of Canada Act and thus allow for the "legal" disposition of materials which no longer have any business or enduring value to DND/CF.  Most units will err on the side of caution and retain files longer than necessary but eventually at some point in time, the availability of space usually becomes the determining factor at unit level of when this will actually occur.

The most hated job for any clerk but the most challenging as well.


----------



## McG (5 Mar 2013)

With increased use of digital storage, I would not be surprised if mandated retention periods start getting longer or more items become mandated for transfer to achieves.


----------



## FJAG (6 Mar 2013)

SgtB. I appreciate your comments more than you will ever know. 

During the three years that I was working to help clean up the system at JAG I became very sensitive to the fact that as an organization, DND has done just about all they can to undermine the record keeping system by making records management specialists and clerks in general among the first to be down sized.

On top of that, the increase of paperwork that is flowing through he headquarters and down to the units has risen astronomically. It is no wonder CRs and other file holders can't keep up. Its truly a leadership problem and not a clerk problem. I know that our clerks at JAG would never have had the time to do the job which is why we hired four people for a year to clean up old files and do dispositions. Our leadership had decided that we had hit a crisis point and that the issue required extraordinary measures.

For DAA. The space issue is not only confined to orderly rooms but is one at the Shared Support Services sites in Ottawa and also at LAC's Federal Records Centres. I visited those across the country and they are simply overwhelmed by the mass of documents which we (and other departments) do transfer for storage. One of the big problems is that just about everything goes into the files including large quantities of transitory records as well as duplicate records. Effectively if files were kept to just a single copy of each corporate record from the start, the files would be a small fraction of their former selves and more easily managed. Most file volumes bear a start date and with minimal use of the DSCDS retention/disposition instructions it actually becomes fairly easy to determine when a given volume should be destroyed or transferred to SSS or an FRC.

For MCG. Unfortunately when I left three years ago, there was no methodology that allowed for exclusive digital storage. We created a cross country RDIMS system for JAG based on a single registry in Ottawa and all electronic corporate records required a paper copy to be kept in a physical file. In large part this was due to the fact that LAC had not determined on a standard for electronic record keeping or transfer. I honestly hope that does become a solution but quite frankly I despair of LAC ever reaching consensus with the numerous departments and their vested interests. As an example of failing to conform to standards just look to RDIMS which has been a DND standard for many years but has still not been universally adopted or implemented. An example of the problem with the disposition of electronic records look to the Frigate construction program. Many of their electronic records sit on an FRC shelf in Halifax in large tape reels with the tape disintegrating and no computer that can read them. 

Finally. I have received further information this time from my contact within SSS who has confirmed that the DSCDS amendments which we were championing vis a vis the 6500 Legal Services block have been implemented and accordingly the new primary 6525 Legal Services - Courts and Tribunals - Disciplinary Matters is in effect and should be reflected on the DWAN's DSCDS site. I have a bilingual Word version of the 6500 block and can make it available to anyone interested (having troubles converting it into a pdf at the moment). Effectively 6525 is the new primary for amongst other things, summary trial corporate records.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Jun 2016)

I can't find any reference that states otherwise. My question is, can more than one file number be utilized on a memorandum?


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Jun 2016)

Not something that I've seen, nor am I familiar with any reference that would support doing it. I suggest that you determine what the main thrust of your document is and then choose the appropriate reference number from there.


----------



## MARS (29 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Not something that I've seen, nor am I familiar with any reference that would support doing it. I suggest that you determine what the main thrust of your document is and then choose the appropriate reference number from there.



Agreed.  it is kind of like spamming the CR.

Also, if there is a response, and the respondent decides to only use one of your file numbers, then the memo in the other file will be useless.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Jun 2016)

Thank you folks


----------

